# Christocentric Hermeneutics?



## Montolio (Dec 19, 2007)

It has occurred to me, that in interpreting scripture, we should do it from a Christocentric paradigm. This however, seems to be problematic. Is this not what egalitarians say when they support woman pastors? They are interpreting Paul through the lens of Christ, not interpreting Christ through the lens of Paul. This also brings up the issue of authority. Are there authorities and sub-authorities? Paul is considered an authority, but why is that? Is it because he points to THE authority which is Christ, similar to the prophets, and the Canon even; it was selected by the church because it directed the church to God. It would helpful if you guys shared your thoughts, or perhaps recommended some good reading material on this subject. cheers.


----------

